# Coffee vs. Coke



## Arnold (May 9, 2002)

Which do you think is worse? By worse I mean more unhealthy.  

If you know of any real studies on the net please post!


----------



## Fade (May 9, 2002)

I'd have to say coke is worse.

You have the lovely simple sugars and other good for you chemicals in it. Hell the stuff eats the corrosion on car batteries .

Coffee is hot.


----------



## Robboe (May 9, 2002)

Coffee has loads of chemicals in it too, only some of which have been studied and about half of them were shown to be carcinogens.

I don't touch soda at all these days, unless of course it's ~ahem~ Alcoholic soda 

I stopped using caffiene a while back too when i heard that it can have negative effects on test levels. I can;t remember where i got that from though, sorry. In fact i'm glad i did, cause i prefer decaffienated these days anyway...


----------



## Fade (May 9, 2002)

No no CD.

Coffee is just hot.


----------



## Fade (May 9, 2002)

and it doesn't make me fat like cokes do.


----------



## Robboe (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> No no CD.
> 
> Coffee is just hot.



So is coke if you microwave it.


----------



## Fade (May 9, 2002)

But I wouldn't do that.

You guys on the other side of the pond with your room temp beer. sheesh


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Coffee has loads of chemicals in it too, only some of which have been studied and about half of them were shown to be carcinogens.




_Chemicals_?  Have you read the ingredients of a Coke?  That shit can eat through rust.

Coffee is an all-natural product, made straight from coffee beans.  Who the hell knows all the crap that is put into a Coke.

I'll take a hot coffee any day.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2002)

Some facts about Coca Cola:


 In many states (in the USA), the highway patrol carries two gallons of Coke in the truck to remove blood from the highway after a car accident. 

You can put a T-bone steak in a bowl of coke and it will be gone in two days. 

To clean a toilet: Pour a can of Coca-Cola into the toilet bowl and let the "real thing" sit for one hour, then flush clean. The citric acid in Coke removes stains from vitreous china. 

To remove rust spots from chrome car bumpers: Rub the bumper with a crumpled-up piece of Reynolds Wrap aluminum foil dipped in Coca-Cola. 

To clean corrosion from car battery terminals: Pour a can of Coca-Cola over the terminals to bubble away the corrosion. 

To loosen a rusted bolt: Applying a cloth soaked in Coca-Cola to the  rusted bolt for several minutes. 

To bake a moist ham: Empty a can of Coca-Cola into the baking pan, wrap the  ham in aluminum foil, and bake. Thirty minutes before the ham is finished,  remove the foil, allowing the drippings to mix with the Coke for a sumptuous  brown gravy.  I wouldn't do this, though, if it breaks down metals,  what's it adding to the gravy from the aluminum foil??? 

To remove grease from clothes: Empty a can of coke into a load of greasy clothes, add detergent, and run through a regular cycle. The Coca-Cola will  help loosen grease stains. It will also clean road haze from your windshield. 

FYI: 
1. The active ingredient in Coke is phosphoric acid. Its pH is 2.8. It will  dissolve a nail in about 4 days. 
2. The commercial trucks carrying Coca-Cola syrup (the concentrate) must use the "Hazardous Material" place cards reserved for highly corrosive materials. 
3. The distributors of coke have been using it to clean the engines of their  trucks for about 20 years!


----------



## Robboe (May 9, 2002)

There are still chemicals in coffee.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2002)

There are chemicals in just about everything you eat.  You think that protein shake you're drinking is all-natural?


----------



## Robboe (May 9, 2002)

Yes, but until a side by side peer review is performed, you can't say which is worse.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2002)

Fair enough, but you can't use coffee to clean the rust off your car battery.


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2002)

Interesting responses....I was thinking the same way as IAB that coffee is all natural, hell it's just water being filtered thru beans!

I recently stopped drinking Diet Coke, I used to drink one per day, but I still drink a 16oz coffee every morning.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Interesting responses....



Well, we're interesting guys.


----------



## robbm (May 9, 2002)

Baboon - are u serious?  Loosen rusted nuts & bolts with Coke..... doesn't seem possible.


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by robbm *_
> Baboon - are u serious?  Loosen rusted nuts & bolts with Coke..... doesn't seem possible.



Yes, that is true.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 9, 2002)

I don't make this stuff up.  More interesting Coke facts:

http://members.tripod.com/~Barefoot_Lass/cola.html


----------



## jwalk127 (Oct 9, 2008)

just my two cents, i would have to go with coffee


----------



## Dust Devil (Oct 9, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> _Chemicals_?  Have you read the ingredients of a Coke?  That shit can eat through rust.
> 
> Coffee is an all-natural product, made straight from coffee beans.  Who the hell knows all the crap that is put into a Coke.
> 
> I'll take a hot coffee any day.



Poison Ivy is all natural too. Doesn't mean it's good for you


----------



## Dust Devil (Oct 9, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Fair enough, but you can't use coffee to clean the rust off your car battery.



I use soap to wash my engine in my truck. I hope you don't avoid that too


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 10, 2008)

Dust Devil said:


> I use soap to wash my engine in my truck. I hope you don't avoid that too



I use 3M Foaming Engine Degreaser.

It is scary how Coke can remove battery acid.


----------



## mcguin (Oct 10, 2008)

coke hands down..the amount of sugar intake in any soda whether diet or not and the amount of empty carbs is ridiculous compared to a cup of joe


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok whats up with bumping a 6.4 year old thread on coke!


----------



## alexvega (Oct 12, 2008)

Here in CostaRica we produce coffee  that´smean alot people use to dring  coffee every morning.
there is not studies about costaRican people and cancer risk.

Ask the colombians people  if they have some studies.


----------



## fufu (Oct 12, 2008)

Even in moderation, I think coffee would be better than coke.


----------



## UFC rocks (Oct 13, 2008)

what about diet coke?


----------



## SJ69 (Oct 13, 2008)

Coffes is better for you than Coke, it's really a no brainer.


----------



## UFC rocks (Oct 13, 2008)

but diet coke is like 1 cal per can, that cant be so bad for you can it?


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2008)

UFC rocks said:


> but diet coke is like 1 cal per can, that cant be so bad for you can it?


Aspartame


> The artificial sweetener aspartame has been the subject of public controversy regarding its safety and the circumstances around its approval. Many studies have recommended further investigation into the possible connection between aspartame and diseases such as brain tumors, brain lesions, and lymphoma.[1][2][3] These findings, combined with alleged conflicts of interest in the approval process, have engendered vocal activism regarding the possible risks of aspartame.[4][5] In 1987 the US Government Accountability Office concluded that the food additive approval process had been followed for aspartame.[6]




That and to me the taste is awful.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 14, 2008)

UFC rocks said:


> but diet coke is like 1 cal per can, that cant be so bad for you can it?



That statement infers that calories are bad for you! 

Pure shlt is probably low in calories too!

Coffee is easily better than coke.  There a few studies I've seen on some decent effects of coffee and its antioxidants.  Coke....nothing.  

However, I don't go to the theater without a cherry coke or pepsi.


----------



## Ben dur (Oct 19, 2008)

i know its been a few days but i just have to


pure shit is the waist product of your diet plus lots of other bacteria and nasty things

im sure consuming even a small portion would lead to if nothing else a negative calorie food

possible even an extensive stay at the hospital
and several lost pounds...

so from a weight loss standpoint
maybe not the healthiest method
but a theoretical method none the less


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 11, 2008)

coffee is so much better for you. It's natural and apparently loaded with antioxidants. Coke is made with dooty and chemicals. 

If you really want to try something good, try Mona Vie. I have so many assholes coming to me at my gym trying to pimp that shit. Then they want me to sell it at my gym and I get to hire others. A pyramid scheme that has a celebrity attached to it. My wife says the hitman from general hospital endorses it and it would be great to sell at my gym. Cant go wrong with that.

Drink coffee.


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 11, 2008)

i like the shit theory


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 11, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> coffee is so much better for you. It's natural and apparently loaded with antioxidants. Coke is made with dooty and chemicals.
> 
> If you really want to try something good, try Mona Vie. I have so many assholes coming to me at my gym trying to pimp that shit. Then they want me to sell it at my gym and I get to hire others. A pyramid scheme that has a celebrity attached to it. My wife says the hitman from general hospital endorses it and it would be great to sell at my gym. Cant go wrong with that.
> 
> Drink coffee.


----------



## Biggly (Nov 12, 2008)

Coffee for the win.

A can of coke has something like 10 spoons of sugar, per can. Even the least sugary has at least 5 spoons of pure sugar, plus all manner of nasty chemicals. Years ago I did a couple of years in a Britvic factory in the UK, on nightshift maintenace of the bottling plant. One thing the cleaners hated was tomato juice, as being heat-dried onto the machines nothing would clean that crap off - which is why they always ran Pepsi the next day. The machines sparkled after that.

Coffee has antioxidants, it's a stimulant and the silliness about it dehydrating you is just that, silliness. As long as you're not dumping a whole heap of creamer or sugar in it then it's fine in reasonable amounts, such as 3 or 5 cups a day.

Cola fizzy pop on the other hand... 

Yuk.


B.


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2008)

I love coffee because, with its assistance, I can shit my brains out every morning.


----------



## deadliftwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

I Are Baboon said:


> Some facts about Coca Cola:
> 
> 
> In many states (in the USA), the highway patrol carries two gallons of Coke in the truck to remove blood from the highway after a car accident.
> ...


----------



## KelJu (Nov 12, 2008)

Fuck all the theory, lets deal with the facts. I would murder all in violent fashion if my coffee as taken away from me.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 12, 2008)

fufu said:


> I love coffee because, with its assistance, I can shit my brains out every morning.


fu, I laughed my fucking ass off when i read your reply so badly I drooled and a customer came in and looked at me like I was fucking retarded...somehow, I dont think thats too far from the truth.


----------



## fufu (Nov 12, 2008)

juggernaut said:


> fu, I laughed my fucking ass off when i read your reply so badly I drooled and a customer came in and looked at me like I was fucking retarded...somehow, I dont think thats too far from the truth.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2008)

fufu said:


> I love coffee because, with its assistance, I can shit my brains out every morning.



I used to have trouble shitting in the mourning and pops always told me to drink coffee and it will help.

Going to try it, I hate when after I take a shower and I'm out the door I have to take a dump.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 12, 2008)

when I am training some people sometimes I get the whiff of that. It is fucking nasty. Sometimes, coffee and shitting dont do well together; especially for the poor bastard behind you.


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (Nov 14, 2008)

Fade said:


> I'd have to say coke is worse.
> 
> You have the lovely simple sugars and other good for you chemicals in it. Hell the stuff eats the corrosion on car batteries .
> 
> Coffee is hot.



actually food dectives did a study on coke, and placing rusty nails and teeth and a dead fly in it. they left it for 3 days, the tooth did show some corrosion and was dissolving and the rusty nail was cleaner, but only after 3 days

the 3 hour test showed no change except the tooth starting to show sight discoloration

bottom line is, how often do you have coke on your teeth for 3 hours, or in your body before it is broken down and processed.


My G/f is addicted to coke, she literally wakes up in the morning and drinks it all day!, she doesnt drink alot, a small glass here and there but i dont know how she can do it! her teeth are white and she tries to diet and i tell her, drop the coke and you will prob lose weight fast! but she says she cant


----------



## Biggly (Nov 14, 2008)

She's addicted to the sugar rush, which she associates with the taste of coke. Long term she could face diabetes and just because it's becoming increasingly common doesn't mean it's not a hideous disease.

Leaving a tooth to soak for 3 days is not the point, for teeth are enamelled and specifically designed to be hard, resistant to the first stage of digestion (spit) and I don't think we'd need to discuss the issue if it dissolved teeth the first time you drank it.

The main issue to me is the sheer volume of sugar, or arguably even worse, the artificial crap aspartame. 


B.


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I used to have trouble shitting in the mourning and pops always told me to drink coffee and it will help.
> 
> Going to try it, I hate when after I take a shower and I'm out the door I have to take a dump.



Sometimes I need my shitting to be on a strict schedule.

If I have submission grappling or class in the morning and I don't get my morning shit out of the way before heading out...bad seas ahead. Sometimes I get up extra early just to ensure a good shit.

All this brings me to strong life believe I have. If you have to take a shit but are currently engaged in some sort of responsibility, colonic dumping trumps ALL. I don't care what the situation is - college exam, sports training, class or job. If you can't take the time to enjoy a comfortable shit, is life really worth living?

One of my past bosses was a bathroom Nazi and confronted me angrily about me taking long shits shortly after I got into work. I quit a week later. If you gotta go, you gotta fucking go. 

Ok, back to topic.


----------



## Biggly (Nov 16, 2008)

On the current theme, anyone tried dried prunes? I got some today, figured they'd be good for the old fiber thing. Opening the packet, turns out there were a bunch of little packets, each with 3 prunes. Just 3? Well I tried a trio.

How can I put this delicately?

They work. My fecking ass damn near exploded about 2 hours later.

Prunes. Approved!

On the topic of toilet nazis, that's one very strong principle of mine, having been subjected to "hurry up n crap" whilst in a school for norty boys - taking your time over a good dump is under-appreciated. 

Had a gf once who took less time having a dump than I take having a pee. I dunno how she did it. Like a rabbit or something. She'd walk into the loo, pop, walk out again. WTF?



B.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 16, 2008)

Have to try the prunes.


----------



## jwalk127 (Nov 16, 2008)

Biggly said:


> On the current theme, anyone tried dried prunes? I got some today, figured they'd be good for the old fiber thing. Opening the packet, turns out there were a bunch of little packets, each with 3 prunes. Just 3? Well I tried a trio.
> 
> How can I put this delicately?
> 
> ...



had a gf just like that thought the same damn thing!


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 17, 2008)

jwalk127 said:


> had a gf just like that thought the same damn thing!



my girl can be pretty quick too...not THAT quick but damn quick.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 17, 2008)

If you go to Google and type in Coffee enemas, you will find some interesting information about how it has cleansing effects on the liver. Coffee itself is not bad for you IN MODERATION. But when I say moderation, I am talking 8 - 12 ounces per day MAXIMUM. The problem why coffee has gotten such a bad reputation is all these office people who do little to no exercise and probably scarf down carbs, carbs and more carbs for breakfast, and finally drink LITTLE TO NO WATER, drink 5-6 cups of coffee every damn day. Excess ANYTHING is bad for you. Except for maybe antioxidants......

It seriously angers me when people say they always feel like garbage, then I watch what they eat, and how much coffee they drink, and HOW LITTLE WATER THEY DRINK and voila! Talk about asking for a heart attack, all that stimulation and no proper foundation to support it??


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 17, 2008)

jwalk127 said:


> had a gf just like that thought the same damn thing!



It's not difficult to do at all.  Eat a lot of fiber to makes it nice and brickish.  Then the morning of, drink about 2 cups of coffee to provide adequate.......force.  The poop should exit without leaving much residue if any.  A quick "check" wipe to be sure, and you're out of there.  30 seconds in and out isn't uncommon


----------

